# Wildlife Aid Open Day - Leatherhead, SE.



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Open Day 2012 | Wildlife Aid
Wildlife Aid - home of TV's Wildlife SOS - Non-profit organisation - Leatherhead, United Kingdom | Facebook

If you don't know who Wildlife Aid are, you may have seen their television programme "Wildlife SOS" which actually has a brand new series airing today at 8pm on Discovery Channel - Animal Planet.

If anyone is interested in Wildlife in the SE, Wildlife Aid's open day is Father's Day, June 17th! 

It is in Leatherhead, Surrey. I have never been to one before but can't wait! 

Everything about it is in the first link, and second link is their fb page.


----------

